# Iraq Update



## rougemedic13

Hey guys thanks for all you support. Here's a quick pic of what ive been up to.
This was the truck I was driving when an IED went off.


----------



## cj9271

Dude, you are the best. You are a blessing to us all. I have a good friend that is over there working a bomb dog and I worry about him every day. Keep up the good work and come home safe.


----------



## ETXHUNTER

*stay safe !*

were all proud of you boy stay safe and get home soon !


----------



## WillieP

Keep your head down and come home safe. God Bless.


----------



## seachaser05

rougemedic13 said:


> Hey guys thanks for all you support. Here's a quick pic of what ive been up to.
> This was the truck I was driving when an IED went off.


Man I know what you are going through. I was in the 1/1 Cav during Viet Nam and had my track blown up and there is no fun in that. You stay alert and come home safe!! God Bless You


----------



## espanolabass

Thanks for your sacrifice to defend us and the idiots in the media and Washington DC.


----------



## Monarchy

Remember that for every left wing liberal that thinks Freedom comes for free, there are 100 Americans thankful for what you guys are doing....the silent majority.

Stay safe,

Signed,
Me (on behalf of the majority of the nation)


----------



## YAKUM!!!

GoodJob - My Family and I thank you.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds

Thanks to you and the rest of the soldiers protecting our freedom!!


----------



## BIONICBOBNJ

Monarchy said:


> Remember that for every left wing liberal that thinks Freedom comes for free, there are 100 Americans thankful for what you guys are doing....the silent majority. Stay safe,
> Signed,Me (on behalf of the majority of the nation)


*SO VERY TRUE! I SUPPORT YOU ALL 1000%*
*Screw the left. *

*THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU HAVE DONE FOR US!*
*GET HOME SAFE...........GOD SPEED.*


----------



## railman

God be with you and all the service men and women over there.


----------



## RECONER

Keep your head down and thanks for what u do for all of us.


----------



## 100% Texan

stay safe and remember your were praying for a safe trip home for ya


----------



## TxLadyAngler

You guys and gals ROCK MY BOAT!!! Thanks for all that you do and sacrifices you make for us.


God's speed!


----------



## ranchpeddler

Keep up the great work and we pray for your speedy return! We sure appreciate what you are doing!!!


----------



## Old Whaler

Keep your head down and be safe!!! Send us more pics of you and the soldiers


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I can only say thanks and your country cares and we are proud of you!


----------



## Dahmer

Keep you head down and stay alert. God bless and God protect you my brother. May all your rounds fly straight and true!!! Don't ever get complacent in your duties, and God will see you home like he did me!

Justin K.
(former)Ssgt USAF Pararescue
Served in Afghanistan aka..Sniper Alley


----------



## kim e cooper

Thanks For What You Do For Us God Bless And Come Home Safe.


----------



## jpcstock2

Thanks for all you men do. It will not be forgotten. Hang tough, be careful, and God Bless. You are in our prayers.


----------



## FINNFOWLER

Y'all are all on our prayer lists every day and night. Thank you for all that you do!


----------



## sandytexas

Love to hear from you all. Prayers everyday for the courageous sons and daughters that stand for freedom. Be safe and wish you a good trip home soon.

Salute! - Sandy


----------



## CASTOFF

God bless you and all of our service men and women in uniform, State side and over sea's. Thank you from my family to you and your's.


----------

